# Destruction of a Dennerle tank



## TDI-line (20 Jul 2008)

Following on from my Smelly tank thread, i've decided to remove the Dennerle heating cables, and remove the Deponit mix substrate and gravel for ADA AS Amazonia.

So here's a few photos of this weeks upheavel which i was not looking forward too.

Firstly the original tank.










Then i transfered the tank's stock to my temporary setup in my garage, and returned the congo tetras to my lfs.

Then out came the plants..

Blxya Japonica...





Crypts and P. Helferi..





Stems and Crypt Balansae..





At last the heating cables are free..





A few bags of Amazonia thanks to Richard at AE.  









And the left over gravel. Many thanks to SpladingAquatics for collecting this.






And lastly just a quick peek at the hard scape..


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Jul 2008)

good to see you didnt skimp on the ada AS, but didnt you get the power sand?

looks great though.looked fab before!

 if you ever have to much blyxia, you can allways throw it my way


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Jul 2008)

Yippe - no heating cables.  Now you can look forward to exactly the same amount of growth as you had before. lol

Good luck.  I think the hardscape looks good (from what we can see )

Andy


----------



## Garuf (20 Jul 2008)

I wouldn't worry about powersand, as far as I can tell it's all hype.


----------



## TDI-line (20 Jul 2008)

Saintly, no ada PS, i did some research, and was advised that the benefits would be very minimal. Also had to consider the cost also.

Did you count how many bags of AS there was?

SC, new journal will follow.


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Jul 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> i did some research, and was advised that the benefits would be very minimal.



wow, where did you hear tha? just curious. i wont use it myself in the future if thats the case. it is expensive!


----------



## spaldingaquatics (20 Jul 2008)

I recognise those bags of gravel!  

Thanks again mate


----------



## George Farmer (21 Jul 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All over the Internet.  There's been plenty of debate about it, including on here.

Looking forward to seeing your new 'scape, Dan.  It'll be nice and mature when I see it in the flesh, maybe?


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Jul 2008)

That must of taken a lot of time and effort!  Looking good


----------



## TDI-line (21 Jul 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just read on here about the PS, and the quality of the Aqua soil is far better then anything i've seen, and after buying 14 bags, enough said really.  

Hopefully the tank will be coming on very well be then George. Your welcome any time bud.

Just waiting for my Aquamas CO2 reactor to arrive, and also have removed one of my eheim external filters but added a Tunze power head for increased circulation.


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Jul 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See this thread for some insight=> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1582&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=0

Cheers,


----------

